# MAGGOTS AND FRUITS FLIES



## markcar69 (Mar 23, 2008)

A friend of mine told me he butchered a shep and he had maggots on the ground where he butchered it.

I would like to no if these maggots are good for the mantis, maggots by the 100's. My other friend makes beer

and he leaves the molt and hops out by his house and there is fruits flys all around it are they good also.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 23, 2008)

TAZ said:


> A friend of mine told me he butchered a shep and he had maggots on the ground where he butchered it.I would like to no if these maggots are good for the mantis, maggots by the 100's. My other friend makes beer
> 
> and he leaves the molt and hops out by his house and there is fruits flys all around it are they good also.


Maggots are not the ideal thing to feed mantids... especially if they've been eating a carcass... why don't you just order some fruit flies online?


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah dude, they're more healthy online, and you can buy them by the 100's I think.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 25, 2008)

TAZ said:


> A friend of mine told me he butchered a shep and he had maggots on the ground where he butchered it.I would like to no if these maggots are good for the mantis, maggots by the 100's. My other friend makes beer
> 
> and he leaves the molt and hops out by his house and there is fruits flys all around it are they good also.


I won't go into telling you to buy flies because you're looking for answers, so...

The fruit flies are probably good. I don't know wine-making but I'm assuming that the bacteria used aren't harmful.

Flies/maggots that grew from meat might not be so safe. Who knows what kind of bacteria the adult flies brought to the sheep parts? I guess you could get a little safer by sprinkling active yeast all over the ground and meat after the next slaughter... but it's only a little safer.


----------



## markcar69 (Mar 25, 2008)

Where is a good place to buy maggots and fruit flies online? I would like to get the best food I can for them.

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 25, 2008)

TAZ said:


> Where is a good place to buy maggots and fruit flies online? I would like to get the best food I can for them.Thank you very much for the help.


what country are u in?


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 25, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Absolutely... Mantisplace would be my first choice. Try the yellow Hydei.http://www.mantisplace.com/feederinsects.html#Hydei
> 
> also...
> 
> ...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2008)

:blink: I guess you can't be to careful, but I don't see the harm in it. A drunk mantis maybe. But when they are outside in their natural environment they seem to know what to eat. I can just see them sitting on the wall waiting for the butcher to open shop for the day so they can eat :lol: . I imagine the ones we keep are a Little more susceptible to germs, beings they are not in their natural habitat and therefore could get sick easier, (u know like a kid in a bubble), but if push came to shove, u could always take the fruit flies in and put in a culture, wait until they lay eggs and remove them and start a culture from them, they then should be alright, and who of us if the mantis is out of food, would not go ahead and use whatever is available? Gee, can I ramble or what! :lol:


----------



## markcar69 (Mar 25, 2008)

THANK YOU. I TOOK YOUR ADVISE AND WILL TRY THE YELLOW HYDEI. I WILL ORDER THEM TOMORROW FROM THE MANTIS PLACE.


----------



## markcar69 (Mar 25, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :blink: I guess you can't be to careful, but I don't see the harm in it. A drunk mantis maybe. But when they are outside in their natural environment they seem to know what to eat. I can just see them sitting on the wall waiting for the butcher to open shop for the day so they can eat :lol: . I imagine the ones we keep are a Little more susceptible to germs, beings they are not in their natural habitat and therefore could get sick easier, (u know like a kid in a bubble), but if push came to shove, u could always take the fruit flies in and put in a culture, wait until they lay eggs and remove them and start a culture from them, they then should be alright, and who of us if the mantis is out of food, would not go ahead and use whatever is available? Gee, can I ramble or what! :lol:


I will give it a try. *THANK YOU.*


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't see any reason why wild maggots would be different to cultured :blink: They all feed on rotten meat don't they  

Obviously you'll need to nurture them to flyhood then feed them on honey for a few days!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 24, 2008)

Exactly what do you all think bait farms feed their maggots on ?  We all buy these to feed our mantids.


----------



## Gurd (Apr 24, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Exactly what do you all think bait farms feed their maggots on ?  We all buy these to feed our mantids.


I know my local tackle shops supplier uses chicken carcasses but any meat that is classed unfit for human consumption could be used


----------

